# What are your Cockapoos doing now?



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What are your Cockapoos doing at this very moment? 

Let’s see what our Cockapoos are really up to and what they really enjoy doing ... could be fun  

Honey & Picnic are chewing their stagbars and making lots of noise clanking them on the hard flooring   lots of tail wagging from Picnic


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Our puppy, yet to be named, is probably sleeping or drinking milk from Mummy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has been taken out for a walk by Annabel and her friends. They also have to walk a friends Cocker Spaniel so Daisy will have lots of fun with the girlies and her doggy pal!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hubby has just made us some corned beef and pickle sandwiches.

I am still in my PJ's and funny enough both dogs are sitting close and giving me those eyes


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

This is Wynny right at this precise moment, oh it's a hard life


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely Wynny in her laid back Cockapoo position!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread will give the true reflection of ... Life as a Cockapoo .. what a great life  

Even more so .. what a great life owning a cockapoo (or two) xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a beauty Wynny is! I am sitting on the sofa with Biscuit sleeping with his back alongside my leg like he did when he was a small puppy. He's usually on the floor by our feet.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

my eden is on the sofa chewing her pigs ear,we have just come back from a lovely walk at chew valley lake(beautiful place). where we met lizze smudge with her new pup,nice to meet you!!!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I spent part of the morning persuading Molly that carrots are food - I had a tiny carrot for her which she has since been carrying round, nibbling, hiding down the back of the chairs and refinding. Molly and her carrot are currently asleep in front of the fire - although I think it is time to take her for another walk before it starts to get dark and colder.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> I spent part of the morning persuading Molly that carrots are food - I had a tiny carrot for her which she has since been carrying round, nibbling, hiding down the back of the chairs and refinding. Molly and her carrot are currently asleep in front of the fire - although I think it is time to take her for another walk before it starts to get dark and colder.


awwwwww that is so sweet. Mine love Carrots they have one every day. I get pleasure watching Milly especially hold hers in her paws and the crunching.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

The 50 winks didn't last long I get up then so does she. She's decided it's time to go in the garden for a dig urgggggg. Can you see the state of my poor grass


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie having a quick snack!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is having yet another kip.............after hiding one of my shoes in the garden


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Been for a 2hr walk across the fields, so came back and bathed them !
Rascal now ...
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i394/francesjl/th_RascalandScampJanuary2012019.jpg?t=1326556083
and Scamp !
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i394/francesjl/RascalandScampJanuary2012018.jpg?t=1326556078


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer is working out how my webcam works.http://ilovemycockapoo.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2080&stc=1&d=1326560952


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

They're both sleeping after a nice walk in the woods 

Izzie is sleeping on my dads knee & Poppy is on the other sofa between my mum & sister 

It's a hard life!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*The only way is Essex!*



Donnag said:


> The 50 winks didn't last long I get up then so does she. She's decided it's time to go in the garden for a dig urgggggg. Can you see the state of my poor grass


When does she make her TV debut!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has had a walk chasing her tennis ball earlier, then we went for a walk with friends and their mini dacshund and had a late lunch and walked home and got in about 4pm.

Since then this is what Betty has been doing!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

after playing with a pair of boxers he swiped off the radiator, Vincent is finally snoozing!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara is sat on my knee trying to stay awake whilst daddy washes gravel for his new fish tank. I'm knackered because I've spent 5 hours cleaning for a 15 minutes house viewing. Please may they put in a good offer. Dream 2 for 2012 is to downsize into a cute terraced cottage .....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Cara is sat on my knee trying to stay awake whilst daddy washes gravel for his new fish tank. I'm knackered because I've spent 5 hours cleaning for a 15 minutes house viewing. Please may they put in a good offer. Dream 2 for 2012 is to downsize into a cute terraced cottage .....


good luck! My 2012 dream is to get a deposit together to buy our first house


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww, what cute 'poos you all have! Scarlett is curled up on my lap at the moment having a little nap <3 She has been busy so far today playing outside in all of the snow that we have here - she loves it!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

lying on his back, head on cushion and legs akimbo and twitching furiously as he chases rabbits


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Ollie is on the floor making a lot of noise chewing a bully stick.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dexter is sitting on my sisters lap watching a film and getting a cuddle.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Ollie is on the floor making a lot of noise chewing a bully stick.


Where did you get your bully stick please? Not something you can easily drop into the conversation asked for dried bulls penis at Pets at Home met with quizzical stare!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Where did you get your bully stick please? Not something you can easily drop into the conversation asked for dried bulls penis at Pets at Home met with quizzical stare!


Bought them at www.pawstrading.co.uk after reading JoJo's blog, (thanks JoJo) they smell a bit & I feel a bit ewww about it, but when I have to touch it I get a bit of kitchen roll! I kept reading about them but no one I know seems to know what they are! Makes sense now lol. Really quick delivery too.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Bought them at www.pawstrading.co.uk after reading JoJo's blog, (thanks JoJo) they smell a bit & I feel a bit ewww about it, but when I have to touch it I get a bit of kitchen roll! I kept reading about them but no one I know seems to know what they are! Makes sense now lol. Really quick delivery too.


I will look at kitchen roll in a new light! Tks for link. Order placed!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We are in bed after a very very busy day - Training & Agility 10-12 then a dash to pick daughter up from school and a further 1 hour journey to watch son in a football match. Lots of hugs and cuddles from children and parents - made new friends with Eddie the Terrier and a golden Labrador - ran like crazy!
Greta thread JOJO


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Treacle is gorgeous Nadine!  Love the colours!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is now chasing a rubber ball that lights up when it bounces around the living room. She takes it under the sofa and nudges it with her nose so it comes out by my feet so I then throw it again for her!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> We are in bed after a very very busy day - Training & Agility 10-12 then a dash to pick daughter up from school and a further 1 hour journey to watch son in a football match. Lots of hugs and cuddles from children and parents - made new friends with Eddie the Terrier and a golden Labrador - ran like crazy!
> Greta thread JOJO


Could be Hattie, some of her white hair going apricot, friend said looked as if she had been eating spag bol!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JoJo - great thread and you've set a new trend - Biscuit is now nibbling his bully stick! Found them in the pets section of our local garden centre - just minutes away - yippee!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Bought them at www.pawstrading.co.uk after reading JoJo's blog, (thanks JoJo) they smell a bit & I feel a bit ewww about it, but when I have to touch it I get a bit of kitchen roll! I kept reading about them but no one I know seems to know what they are! Makes sense now lol. Really quick delivery too.


Excellent .... I hope Ollie enjoy it ... as you can see in the video on My Dogs Life my girls loved them  xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey & Picnic are now fast asleep laying on hubby (Ken) ... oh our men are as soppy as our cockapoos .... hope he never reads this ha ha ha xxx


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mollie is flat on her back with all four paws in the air and snoring! What a life


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JULIEAJ02 said:


> Mollie is flat on her back with all four paws in the air and snoring! What a life


Hi Julie & Mollie .. welcome to ILMC forum ... it really is a dogs life hey .. Mollie sounds like she sleeps in the traditional cockapoo position ... classy hey   enjoy the chit chat on here xxx


----------

